# Horrible neighbors



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

How do yall deal with ugly neighbors? Sometimes I get so mad I feel like I could explode. How do you get past the anger and just live your life without thinking about the horrible people right next door?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they harming you or your animals?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh man, I can relate! I live next door to a motorcycle track (I was here first). There's two decades worth of absolute loathing, resentment, and fury simmering inside me that I will never be able to let go of. I'm a very laid back person, not much gets me riled, but even thinking about them gets my blood pressure up! Unfortunately there's really nothing you can do. I wish I could say I'd found a way to deal with it! Mostly I ignore them when I can, try to be thankful for the blessings I have, and secretly hope that a meteor takes them all out one day


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We live in the woods, off the road with a river as my back property boundary. (I'm in the back of 150 acres). I've lived here on our farm since we rode dinosaurs to school. (Ask my kids) Should be quiet and peaceful. Right? Nope!!! A guy 1/2 mile as the crow flies shoots from 8 am until late afternoon almost every day. 

Now we have firearms. Sometimes we plink, not often as ammo is in short supply. I'm all pro 2nd Ammendment, etc. But I'm not into non stop noise of large caliber and those darn exploding targets. Oh, and full auto weapons. The river valley brings all his noise to us. 

Yes, I understand horrible, evil jerky neighbors! My only hope is he someday moves back to the city.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Are they harming you or your animals?


No they aren't harming us. But their daughter and my son go to school together and apparently don't get along. So they come banging on our door at 8 o'clock at night to say my son poked their daughter with a marker in class. And then around 10:30 tonight I went to go check on my goats and as I was walking to the barn they were sitting in their yard calling my son names and talking crap about my family. Sometimes the mom gets a wild hair up her butt and will randomly say some not so nice things to my son if he gets too close to their property line. They just seem to love drama and I'm over it


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Sometimes they will do the most petty crap just to be annoying. Like park their truck so the headlights are pointing at the kids windows at night. Setting off fireworks at midnight. We usually just ignore them but I can’t handle when someone talks about my kids. He’s 11 and mostly plays in our yard except when he rides his bike. And she’s acting like we have some hooligan running through the streets busting out people’s windows.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, so here in South Africa we had neighbors like that. One day, during a really dry winter, and I mean so dry it wasn't even cold, some one walked down the dirt road and dropped a cigarette right on their lawn. They live in a brick house with thatch roofs and we live in container homes.... We help each other here when things happen. They had peeved all their neighbors off. All that was done for them was to call the fire department. Not one person in our farm block helped them. Needless to say, they vacated the property the next day. They have not come back. Yes they lost everything, but if they had treated the neighbors with respect, they would have a home today. Their livestock made it to safety of course.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately the best you can do is ignore them. Might be fun to set off fireworks at 5am but honestly not worth retaliating. You reap what you sow, more than you sow, later than you sow. The neighbors will eventually reap what they sow, even if you never see it.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

These things can escalate quickly and be quite ugly. The best thing I've found is to be kind, smiling and honorable to the point that they can't feed off of you - no matter what they do - don't react or give them reason to feed the ugliness that is inside of them. Unfortunately, they will soon target someone else if they can't get something from you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Calistar said:


> Oh man, I can relate! I live next door to a motorcycle track (I was here first).
> There's two decades worth of absolute loathing, resentment, and fury simmering inside me that I will never be able to let go of. I'm a very laid back person, not much gets me riled, but even thinking about them gets my blood pressure up! Unfortunately there's really nothing you can do. I wish I could say I'd found a way to deal with it! Mostly I ignore them when I can, try to be thankful for the blessings I have, and secretly hope that a meteor takes them all out one day


We had the motorcycle track as well.
We are in exclusive ag area. 
It was dusty, noisy and just plain irritating.

My neighbor went door to door, the whole block to see if they would sign a petition to stop them. They all did.

The motorcycles went over the noise ordinance, which is a heath hazard and messed with the air with dust and our livestock, breathing hazard. 
Our neighbor took it to some elected official, I forgot who it was and they went to the location and found the track was to be over noise regulations. Noise levels were way too high.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/neighbors-noise-faq.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats Rock said:


> We live in the woods, off the road with a river as my back property boundary. (I'm in the back of 150 acres). I've lived here on our farm since we rode dinosaurs to school. (Ask my kids) Should be quiet and peaceful. Right? Nope!!! A guy 1/2 mile as the crow flies shoots from 8 am until late afternoon almost every day.
> 
> Now we have firearms. Sometimes we plink, not often as ammo is in short supply. I'm all pro 2nd Ammendment, etc. But I'm not into non stop noise of large caliber and those darn exploding targets. Oh, and full auto weapons. The river valley brings all his noise to us.
> 
> Yes, I understand horrible, evil jerky neighbors! My only hope is he someday moves back to the city.


I would call authorities and file a complaint. High power riffles and firing that much seems odd to me.

The officers will go out there and it may be able to stop them. Depending on what they find.
They may find, they are doing something illegal or over the top.

Say to the officers, you do not want your name mentioned to the shooters.

There is also shooting ordinances, shooters have to abide by.
So maybe, they might be told not to shoot that much or?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I think they (my ignorant neighbors) have a shooting range. (Not zoned, but who has that kind of money to waste on nonstop ammo?). 

To the OP, are they renters? (Probably not!). You could maybe have a meeting with the principal and explain their kid is bullying yours. 

Bad neighbors sure are a pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> No they aren't harming us. But their daughter and my son go to school together and apparently don't get along. So they come banging on our door at 8 o'clock at night to say my son poked their daughter with a marker in class. And then around 10:30 tonight I went to go check on my goats and as I was walking to the barn they were sitting in their yard calling my son names and talking crap about my family. Sometimes the mom gets a wild hair up her butt and will randomly say some not so nice things to my son if he gets too close to their property line. They just seem to love drama and I'm over it


How old are the kids?

Have you tried calling the authorities to go talk to the neighbors to stop harassing you?

If they are coming onto your property without permission and they have to go through any gates etc, that is trespassing if you have a do not trespass sign up.

is this is city limits or rural?

Get a retraining order to keep them away from knocking on your door, but being a neighbor sharing a fence, makes things harder to keep them away there.

Can you put up a solid fence to block out the neighbor perhaps?

School issues need to be done with the principle. To try to stop things there.

Also, you will have to figure out if your son is doing those things or not and nip it in the bud there, if he is doing it. Maybe apologizing and saying it will never happen again to the neighbor and making your son do this with the girl may help. 
If he truly did not do this, then their daughter is creating issues, which is sad.

If you want security.
Put up a webcam recorder with audio at your front door. 
Maybe one viewing your back yard area in case they do something illegal back there. Do not face it towards their home or go against privacy laws.

If it cannot be resolved, the talking crap thing, just ignore them, if your son is responding to them, it will escalate with the neighbor. 
Act like they are not there.
That will get to them more.

Or get a lawyer.

We don't know the whole story, so all we can do is advise.

We are also not attorneys.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> I think they (my ignorant neighbors) have a shooting range. (Not zoned, but who has that kind of money to waste on nonstop ammo?).
> 
> To the OP, are they renters? (Probably not!). You could maybe have a meeting with the principal and explain their kid is bullying yours.
> 
> Bad neighbors sure are a pain.


They are renters. We have been talking to the principle for the past two school years and it just continues. The neighbor girl always lies and so does the mother so nothing is ever done. I'm hoping they move away. We had a peaceful little country road until they moved in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Sometimes they will do the most petty crap just to be annoying. Like park their truck so the headlights are pointing at the kids windows at night. Setting off fireworks at midnight. We usually just ignore them but I can't handle when someone talks about my kids. He's 11 and mostly plays in our yard except when he rides his bike. And she's acting like we have some hooligan running through the streets busting out people's windows.


Being 11 years old kids can do things that are not nice to girls. You know how it is, girls have cooties and so do boys.

Setting off fireworks at night is illegal and I believe against noise ordinance, it may also be illegal in your state to have them I don't know.
If you can video that and call authorities may help stop that with proof and who is doing it.

Headlight thing might go against privacy law, ask the cops. Get it on video.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are renters, contact their land lord.

*Contact Your Neighbor's Landlord for Help*
If your troublesome neighbor rents from a different landlord, consider contacting that landlord. Depending on where you live, your neighbor's landlord might have a legal responsibility to take action, especially if it's a serious situation, such as drug dealing. Also, many cities and towns have require landlords to obtain rental licenses, and repeated complaints about tenants at a rental might jeopardize a landlord's license. Regardless, it's usually in a landlord's best interests to quash problematic tenant behavior.

If your complaint falls on deaf ears, you might have to take matters into your own hands. Nuisance laws protect people from activities that interfere with their reasonable use and enjoyment of life or property. As a renter, you are protected by nuisance laws. Depending on the facts of the case and the law where you live, you might be able to file a nuisance lawsuit against both the offensive neighbors and their landlord. A local personal injury or real estate lawyer can help you prepare your case and file a lawsuit.
https://www.lawyers.com/legal-info/...lems-with-neighbors-in-a-rental-property.html


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I have 1 neighbor I thought was bad...but not near as awful as yours. Sorry. My neighbors have foul mouths and Huge dogs. They put 3 dogs..look like great Dane hound dog mixes in a.small 10 foot tall chain link pen. Built it right next to the fence where my birthing barn is. So every day they.open the pen and 3 dogs run to my fence where the goats are. My LGD goes nuts and trys to attack them through the fence. So I took old 20 ft sections of barn metal..tuned it sideways..and wired 2 pieces on t posts to make a.6ft privacy fence. I don't see them..and their dogs can't see.my kidds.it may not look stylish...but it works.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

There isn’t a noise ordinance out here in the county. They would play loud music all night long and my husband gets up at work at 4 am so after we asked them several times to please turn the music down after ten o’clock and they refused, I called the sheriff and they said there’s nothing they can do.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> How old are the kids?
> 
> Have you tried calling the authorities to go talk to the neighbors to stop harassing you?
> 
> ...


He had poked her in the butt with a marker. We told him he is never to touch anyone else especially a girl . We apologized and the teachers were made aware as well. I try to keep them separated at school and on the bus but there's only so much I can do since I'm not there. But they both like to annoy each other. It's usually just innocent kid banter and I try to ignore the elementary kid drama and let them work it out as long as they are both acting civil towards each other. But the mom is determined to turn every little tiff into this huge thing and then gets drunk and starts yelling late at night so everyone on this street can here. I try to ignore it as best as I can because I don't like confrontation or causing issues. But there's only so much a person can put up with.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

How long is the property line? Can you build a tall privacy fence? Or maybe like Toth said, contact the landlord and maybe they’ll put up a privacy fence.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> There isn't a noise ordinance out here in the county. They would play loud music all night long and my husband gets up at work at 4 am so after we asked them several times to please turn the music down after ten o'clock and they refused, I called the sheriff and they said there's nothing they can do.


There may be other ways, I would maybe ask a lawyer you rights, it may be worth asking.

There is a law, which certain noises/decibels cannot be over reached.
It doesn't however, pertain to tractors or farming purposes.
I do know here (California),we have called the sheriff, because our neighbor had a very loud stereo going and a party. 
The sheriff made them turn it down and they did. Not sure why the sheriff did nothing. I believe after a certain time loud music is prohibited. 
Very loud music is a health issue.

Did the sheriff, even go over to talk to them? If not, they are not doing their job. 
When an officer is called out on a call, they must talk to both parties to try to remedy the situation. 
They are like a mediator sort to speak.

*Can I sue a noisy neighbor?*
If your neighbor keeps disturbing you, you can sue, and ask the court for money damages or to order the neighbor to stop the noise ("abate the nuisance," in legal terms). For money damages alone, you can use small claims court. For a court order telling somebody to stop doing something, you'll probably have to sue in regular court.

Of course, what you really want is for the nuisance to stop. But getting a small claims court to order your neighbor to pay you money can be amazingly effective. And suing in small claims court is easy, inexpensive, and doesn't require a lawyer.

To win, you'll need to show:


There is excessive and disturbing noise.
The person you are suing is either creating the noise or is the landlord and therefore responsible.
Your enjoyment of your home is affected.
You have asked the person to stop the noise.
To prove your case, you'll need evidence of the noise and your efforts to end it, such as police reports, written complaints, witness testimony, your testimony, or recordings of the noise.

How much money should you sue for? In most states, small claims courts limit judgments to between $2,500 and $7,500. (Find out how much you can sue for in your state's small claims court.) Requesting $20 a day for your trouble would probably be considered reasonable. If the noise problem is really severe-keeping you from sleeping or working and making you completely frazzled-ask for $100 a day.

You can learn more in the Small Claims Court area of Nolo's website.

*Is my landlord supposed to keep noisy tenants quiet?*
You can ask for a landlord's help in quieting the neighbor. Standard rental and lease agreements contain a clause entitled "Quiet Enjoyment." This clause gives tenants the right to occupy their rental in peace-and imposes upon them the responsibility not to disturb their neighbors. It's the landlord's job to enforce both sides of this bargain.

If the neighbor's stereo is keeping you up every night, the tenant is probably violating the rental agreement and could be evicted. Especially if several neighbors complain, the landlord will probably order the tenant to comply with the lease or face eviction.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/neighbors-noise-faq.html#answer-1740943


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> He had poked her in the butt with a marker. We told him he is never to touch anyone else especially a girl . We apologized and the teachers were made aware as well. I try to keep them separated at school and on the bus but there's only so much I can do since I'm not there. But they both like to annoy each other. It's usually just innocent kid banter and I try to ignore the elementary kid drama and let them work it out as long as they are both acting civil towards each other. But the mom is determined to turn every little tiff into this huge thing and then gets drunk and starts yelling late at night so everyone on this street can here. I try to ignore it as best as I can because I don't like confrontation or causing issues. But there's only so much a person can put up with.


 I hear ya, maybe talk to a lawyer and see what can be done?

It is sad they cannot get along.
But it is terrible the neighbor cannot be civil or work with you on anything.
Even after apologizing for it, sad. 

It sounds like the neighbor has many issues and should seek counseling.
On the other hand, you have done a great job as a mother, so feel proud there.

Is there any option to home school your son? That would keep them apart and you shouldn't hear anything from the mother, thereafter because there is nothing happening anymore for her to complain about. Just a thought?


----------



## Mrsadface (Apr 27, 2020)

This may be beating the ground more but kill then with so much kindness is makes then feel weird. Bring then food, cook then cupcakes randomly, compliment them. Not saying to spoil them but I wouldn’t retaliate, I had a business partner who turned ugly. When I said some things I shouldn’t have it escalated quickly and his other half got involved. Now is void them and she starts drama with everyone on social media.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Mrsadface said:


> This may be beating the ground more but kill then with so much kindness is makes then feel weird. Bring then food, cook then cupcakes randomly, compliment them. Not saying to spoil them but I wouldn't retaliate, I had a business partner who turned ugly. When I said some things I shouldn't have it escalated quickly and his other half got involved. Now is void them and she starts drama with everyone on social media.


I'm very introverted so I can't imagine myself just walking up to their door. But I have gotten ice cream from the store down the road and given it to them occasionally when I see them playing outside. It's so hard to be overly nice to someone who swears at your family, u know? Her husband went and mowed over our water meter cover the last time there was a "big argument". I really think they just like the drama. I stay inside my house or go to my barn. I don't socialize and I think that's held against me. But my mom was agoraphobic so my entire child hood we weren't allowed to talk to people or go outside. They kind of ran over into adulthood which is absolutely my fault. But I didn't mean to seem unfriendly to anybody by not "hanging out or going to bbqs"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mrsadface said:


> This may be beating the ground more but kill then with so much kindness is makes then feel weird. Bring then food, cook then cupcakes randomly, compliment them. Not saying to spoil them but I wouldn't retaliate, I had a business partner who turned ugly. When I said some things I shouldn't have it escalated quickly and his other half got involved. Now is void them and she starts drama with everyone on social media.


 Unfortunately, this won't work for a lot of people.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> We live in the woods, off the road with a river as my back property boundary. (I'm in the back of 150 acres). I've lived here on our farm since we rode dinosaurs to school. (Ask my kids) Should be quiet and peaceful. Right? Nope!!! A guy 1/2 mile as the crow flies shoots from 8 am until late afternoon almost every day.
> 
> Now we have firearms. Sometimes we plink, not often as ammo is in short supply. I'm all pro 2nd Ammendment, etc. But I'm not into non stop noise of large caliber and those darn exploding targets. Oh, and full auto weapons. The river valley brings all his noise to us.
> 
> Yes, I understand horrible, evil jerky neighbors! My only hope is he someday moves back to the city.


We have neighbors on one side AND one in the back of us AND one across the street that shoot semi-auto and automatic weapons...non-stop sometimes it seems. (ugh) To add to that, we also have a car racing track (dirt track...VERY LOUD cars) about a ¼ mile away...so loud that you can't even have a conversation outside when they are racing.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## AzPurpleLady (Jul 11, 2013)

I live in a 160 acre community in the middle of the forest up in the mountains of northern Arizona. Things are so bad out here that when one of our neighbors died and we called the authorities they immediately assumed it was a homicide. Fortunately for us we are at the end of a dead end road and we just keep our gate closed so no one can get it. Our property borders the forest on 2 sides and the year round creek that we pump our water from is on the 3rd side so there is only one way in and out. There are plenty of No Trespassing signs including ones that tell you there will be no warning shot due to the high cost of ammo. We stay to ourselves but do have some nice neighbors that we visit with when they are here. Many of the structures here are just weekend cabins so there is very little going on during the week and next to nothing any time in the winter when snow is on the ground. It's sad but people can just be plain nasty and I don't need the drama.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:bonkconsole):hide:


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

HMNS said:


> We have neighbors on one side AND one in the back of us AND one across the street that shoot semi-auto and automatic weapons...non-stop sometimes it seems. (ugh) To add to that, we also have a car racing track (dirt track...VERY LOUD cars) about a ¼ mile away...so loud that you can't even have a conversation outside when they are racing.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!


Had to double check your location lol.

I shoot on our property as well. We have one house that butts up to our west property line. They are Farmers and have been for most of their lives. There is not a food bank, church, or government benefit they do not farm. 
One day I was out putting fence up at the front of the property. Only to be told how he does not like fences and I had no right to put any fence near his property. Despite being six feet inside the property line he still had issue with it. He also lets his dog run at large which was one of the reasons I elected to put the fence up to keep his dog off of our property, which had bitten me in the past in my own drive way. I was still in my work clothes so I refrained from shooting it, had it been on the weekend I am not sure I would have made that choice.

when we first moved in I had some heavy equipment running in the back forty which he complained about it being too loud! I was in the process of building a 15 foot tall u shaped berm for my range. 
I admit I use my range on a monthly basis, mainly it's my sidearm and occasionally a 308. Usually no more than 50 rounds. You can keep your skills up very easily in the comfort of your own home practicing dry fire and trigger discipline. When I do live fire I try not to shoot before 13:00 and not after 18:00.

For the most part we ignore him, it works out well, in my line of work I encounter, people at their worst, so dealing with laziness and ignorance really is not all that hard good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He cannot tell you, you cannot build a fence. I would honestly do that. 

You can have a solid fence along the area where the back yard is, blocking them out. 
But it may be illegal to put a solid fence in the complete front yard. 

You have that right for privacy, to put up fencing. You have done it correctly if it is inward of the property line and not right on it.

Getting bit by the dog and the dog running at large, is illegal. 
A dog must be on a leash and controlled. 
Call animal control/sheriff for them to come out, if the dog is loose in the road, they can take the dog.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

toth boer goats said:


> He cannot tell you, you cannot build a fence. I would honestly do that.
> 
> You can have a solid fence along the area where the back yard is, blocking them out.
> But it may be illegal to put a solid fence in the complete front yard.
> ...


We are Zoned agricultural, so initially I thought I liked the idea of an open area around the house. So for a while we did not have the front fenced. But after trial and error I figured out it was kind of handy having the front fenced as that way I can run our goats upfront when I need to do some work in their front pasture.

Where we are it's legal to run the fence right on the property line, but I was always taught to give yourself about 6-8 feet on the other side so if you need to do repairs weed eat etc your still on your property.

After I paid him an official visit after his dog bit me and told him this was a one time event. And if his dog ever gets on our property again, let alone near my wife or son it will be returned to him at room temperature.
He has since kept the dog on a chain. Ordinary I love dogs that are well mannered and friendly.

like I said for us minimal contact works best.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------

